# Aap Ka Surror – THE MOVIEE -- Full Story here :-)



## esumitkumar (Apr 25, 2007)

*Source : 
This is the html version of the file *www.bollydance.de/pdf/Presseinfo_Bollywood_Synopsis.pdf

NJOOOY !!! 
* 

*AAP KAA SURROOR – THE MOVIEE – THE REAL LUV STORY *

The Synopsis
HR is an Indian rock star visiting Germany for a series of concerts. He is
invited to Europe by a rich tycoon named Fahrukh (Indian origin). Though
this is not Fahrukh’s usual profession, but he chooses to promote HR for a 
specific reason…something we’ll learn later during the film.
HR’s concerts are a big thing in town, and all the shows are completely sold
out. The planning and publicity is at full swing, and the press and media are
hounding him for interviews.
During the preparations, HR is introduced to RIA, a member of the
managing team in Germany, and her associate Bani (both of Indian origin).
In the course of time HR falls in love with RIA, but before he can confess,
RIA informs him that she is engaged to be married. A completely shattered
HR is deep in sorrow. A night before his last concert, HR gets drunk and
comes back to his room to find a German journalist, Nadia, waiting for him
to take his interview. HR tries to send her away, but she insists and tells him
she’d been waiting for half a day. HR reluctantly lets her in. Nadia’s mission
is far larger than what it seems; she is there on a sting operation to destroy
HR’s future.
Next day, after a hugely successful show, the German police arrests HR
from the stage, on charges of attempt to rape and murder of journalist Nadia.
HR is confused and doesn’t know what’s happening. This is an out of the
blue shock for everyone. PC (his close friend and partner), in all this
commotion tries to reach him, but in vain. Against all objections and efforts,
HR is forcibly taken by the police and put in jail 
PC along with Fahrukh meets the police in order to unfold the mystery. The
police inform them that they discovered Nadia’s body that morning along
with the tape and that the victim miraculously is still breathing but in coma.
All evidence recovered proves, without a doubt, that HR is the perpetrator.
The victim was not only a German national, an upcoming journalist, but also
the only child of a very respectable, award winning ex-cop.
When HR is shown the footage, he is filled with the sense of guilt and
shame. He doesn’t remember what happened that night, but he did remember
[FONT=arial,sans-serif]*Page 2*[/FONT]
the girl and the fact that he was very drunk. He is so ashamed that he refuses
to cooperate with PC, and others who want to help him. He feels that if he
did commit the crime, then he should be punished. PC meanwhile with
Fahrukh’s aid, meets a lawyer, and plans to help HR out.
In jail HR meets a few Indian inmates who, over time, become his friends.
One day, the victim’s father comes to confronts HR; this meeting leaves HR
so moved with guilt and shame, that out of sheer humiliation, he tries to kill
himself.
When this news reaches Fahrukh, he’s amused. It is revealed now that it was
his master plan all along. He and his secret society, of bored rich and
powerful, it’s their game. They are the ones responsible for all of this. He
had been playing a game with HR from the very beginning. Everything was
planned, HR’s concerts, the journalist, the crime, the discovery of the body,
even HR’s attempted suicide. HR was being played like a pawn, and it was
Fahrukh’s game. He studied HR like a prey and struck where it hurts the
most; he took his fame and art away from him. HR’s blind belief in the
Almighty provoked the devil for this game. The rest of the world, however,
was oblivious to this large conspiracy.
God seemingly is with our hero as he miraculously survives the suicide
attempt. HR is admitted in a hospital, where Ria comes to see him. She tells
him that she has left everything and come to him, because she has full faith
in him and knows that the man she loves cannot commit those crimes. This
gives HR some hope. An incident at the hospital helps HR to recollect a few
things. In time, he starts to remember what had happened that fateful night,
and realizes that there was a third person in the room. A few more
recollections help him to realize with conviction that he is innocent.
When Fahrukh and PC come to visit him, he tells them everything, unaware
of Fahrukh’s true intentions. Fahrukh tells HR that things have gone out of
hand and the only way he can help now is by helping him escape, he must
run away, because no one will believe him in jail. PC and Ria agree. In
accordance with Fahrukh’s plan, HR escapes. 
Once on the run, HR, PC, and Ria go through the series of events, and the 
video tape. In time, they realize that not only is HR wrongly accused, but the
main culprit is none other than Fahrukh himself. They know it’s him, but are
unclear about his motive. To know more they decide to go see their lawyer.
[FONT=arial,sans-serif]*Page 3*[/FONT]
The lawyer after being pressurized, admits Fahrukh’s involvement, but
refuses to help. She tells them that she doesn’t know why he did it but that
he has this weird habit of recording all his crimes on tape. It gives him a sort
of high. With this information, PC, HR, and Ria decide to go search 
Fahrukh’s house.
At Fahrukh’s house they discover all the tapes, however, the security alarm
warns Fahrukh of the break in. HR and the gang run with the tapes, with 
Fahrukh’s men chasing them. After a long chase by car and by foot, HR is
almost near a patrol car, when he gets a call from Fahrukh, asking him to
give up or else loose Ria. He turns around to see Ria held captive. HR drops
the tapes to safety, just as the police notice him and come for his arrest.
Fahrukh’s devious look leaves HR helpless.
HR is put in the police car, but on the drive to the station his jail inmates
(now released) come to his rescue, and help him escape yet again. They then 
follow Fahrukh’s trail. After a long difficult chase, Fahrukh and HR come
face to face. HR asks him why he’s doing this, what does he have against
him. Fahrukh’s true nature is revealed now. He’s an over confident, arrogant
man. He loves to challenge life, and God. He feels, fate, destiny, in fact God
himself is overrated. A powerful man (like himself) is far superior to all this.
God is nothing, we control everything. Destiny is like soft clay in the hands
of a powerful man.
He tells HR that it was HR’s blind faith in God and destiny that irritated
him. He tried ignoring it, but in HR’s case, it was in the face all the time. HR 
was like food to Fahrukh’s hungry soul, so eventually he gave in to the 
temptation, and decided to invite HR to Germany. The rest as they say is
history. HR tries to argue with him, but Fahrukh is unconvinced. Fahrukh
admits to all his plans with a sense of pride, and gives example of other past
incidents. He wants HR to agree with him, but HR’s faith is unmoved.
At this point, Fahrukh removes his gun and aims it at HR; he challenges HR
to change his destiny now if he can. Just then there’s a distinct sound that
keeps getting louder and we see a procession of police helicopters coming
towards him, with armed cops. Fahrukh smiles, and says, whether he kills
him or the German police, HR’s destiny would still be the same. HR smiles
back and pulls out his microphone from inside his shirt and says that time
shall tell. A shocked Fahrukh stares at him and turns towards the helicopters,
as the armed cops turn their guns towards him.
*www.bollydance.de/pdf/Presseinfo_Bollywood_Synopsis.pdf


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 25, 2007)

What a stupid story. I won't be wasting my money to watch this on theaters.

I will better save my money for Spider-Man 3.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes I agree..so I saved money of all Digit Bhai log


----------



## vinnythejinny (Apr 25, 2007)

As pathetic as HR's horrible voice 

if you want to sleep for 2 hrs peacefully, maybe u can go to theatre and enjoy..what movies? no peaceful sleep


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 25, 2007)

asssalum walekum..walekum assalam...though im himesh fan..he is looking like a JOKER in this song


----------



## emailaatif786 (Apr 25, 2007)

I will Better save my father's money for Harry potter 5


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 25, 2007)

fir bhi iss story se in qs ka answer nahin milta ki woh hamesha TOPI kyun lagata hai ? (as he was saying ki this movie will answer all ur Qs)


----------



## ambandla (Apr 25, 2007)

agar yeh real story hai toh Himesh Jail kab gaya?


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 25, 2007)

yaar ye reel story hai real nahin  

and one more q : the gal in the real life of HR leaves him..film main k hoga ?


----------



## ambandla (Apr 25, 2007)

Himesh us gal ko chod deega.


----------



## blueshift (Apr 25, 2007)

From the promos that are been shown in tv, i thought police got arrested him for always wearing cap and disturbing lives of others through his nasal voice.
They said this is a highest budget film. What is worth watching in this movie!


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 25, 2007)

Its the highest budget stupid-story movie.
BTW, Ria was supposed to be engaged to somebody else. Why did she come back to HR?


----------



## azzu (Apr 25, 2007)

STORY off the DECADE (worst)
I heard a rumour that HR is makin ap ka suroor 2 
better its a rumour not a real one


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

OK. Did someone actually read that crap!

And how does this fall in the category of news, even random!

This is spam.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 25, 2007)

ehhh crap movie...
i ll be watching tarara rum pum.. spiderman 3 and POTC: at world's end next


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 25, 2007)

What a serious bull$hit! Hell with HR...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 25, 2007)

@blueshift....i think  so too..no seriously, no no trust me, i belive that's the main script...but HR changed it tho


----------



## sauravktr (Apr 26, 2007)

Acha kiya bata diya nahin to faltu ka time barbad hota


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 26, 2007)

aaaarrrrrgggghhhhhh......what a disgusting story........better go for spiderman 3.


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 26, 2007)

he he he ..havent u seen the promo of Assalum walekum ..song Himesh's car falling down 4 times and Himesh sticking with his cap and seat in car


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 26, 2007)

I will wait for pirates of Caribbean


----------



## cynosure (Apr 26, 2007)

Who wrote the bloody script man???? 
I think these ppl should first pass an examination first before jumping in to write movie scripts.


----------



## i_am_crack (Apr 27, 2007)

not me.....but the truth is this is one hell of a comedy film for me ... though they won't laugh but i laugh in back screen


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Apr 28, 2007)

wat a crap man.
absolute bshit.
fellas, save your money in ur pockets, coz on 8th June, Ocean 13's coming all ur way.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 28, 2007)

Mangal Pandey said:
			
		

> wat a crap man.
> absolute bshit.
> fellas, save your money in ur pockets, coz on 8th June, Ocean 13's coming all ur way.



Why so late to wait for ocean 13th?. Spiderman 3 and pirates of caribbean: the world end is coming on may.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 28, 2007)

HR knows no acting. and he hasnt got any singing skills too  

You people might already know that but I had to explain my feelings!!!
I feel much lighter now


----------



## lalam (May 4, 2007)

Bakwas story hai.....As if i would even watch that HR for free yikes it gives me nightmares even looking at his acting in that song what was that asalam maliqum i guess....Not a chance i'd go there its a guranteed flop and did he say my own story and stuff like that.........


----------

